

IMVU's Timothy Fitz on how to do continuous deployment (podcast) - eries
http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail4053.html#

======
geuis
Umm, I submitted this hours ago <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=551455>

I don't care that this submission got voted up and mine didn't, but I don't
like that HN doesn't filter out the hash(#) mark that was added to this url to
get around the uniqueness filter.

~~~
DTrejo
The fact that this was upvoted now also shows us the fickle nature of
HN/similar sites.

~~~
frisco
Also be sure to note the submitting author on this post. May have to do with
the upmodding.

------
jfarmer
The interviewers talks too much. I'm listening to it right now and it's really
frustrating. In the first 8 minutes Timothy talks for maybe 2 minutes total.

